# aggravated skin & makeup



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried a silicone "primer" like women use in regular everyday makeup to calm down the skin when putting on & removing heavy makeup over several days? I read how Harley's Joker has a problem with this and remembered that was something I needed to find a solution to, as I have uber sensitive skin..it's the washing & rubbing to get the makeup off that aggravates my skin. So, the next day, when I have to put makeup on again, I can't get nearly as good of a look, as my skin will be blotchy or annoyed. I can't use makeup removers as either my skin or my eyes are too sensitive to them. Will silicone primers make it so the makeup wont' adhere? I'm sure it would make it so appliances won't adhere...but I can't use them anyway anymore as I'm so allergic to spirit gum & liquid latex wont stayed cured on my face (I'm a face-sweat-er)...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Baking up a step, what are you using to remove makeup? There are some very gentle cleansers (like Cetaphil) that are easy on sensitive skin.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I use water activated makeup. It applies much the same way that alcohol makeup does and washes right off with soap and water. I was using grease but it was harder to remove and would irritate my skin some. Since switching I've noticed a great reduction in skin irritation.


----------

